# Моделизм > Моделизм: Авиация >  ??? новые отливки моделей ScaleBureau

## kfmut

Приветствую!

Народ, кто-нибудь уже держал в руках новые отливки ScaleBureau, сделанные на Aires? В особенности Ла-9/-11. Как у них с качеством? Как с прозрачным остеклением? Лучше чем прошлые? А то Яки отлитые на Мастерклубе были все разные по каченству, кому как повезёт или не повезёт  :Frown:  Не хочется отдавать практически 2 тыщи, а потом грустить над отливками...

----------


## boroda

Можете здесь глянуть... Вполне себе обзорчик.

----------


## kfmut

Привет!
Обзор этот я видел, дело в том, что это обзор на одну из ранних отливок сделанных на мастерклубе, потом случились разногласия по качеству и модель пропала из продажи, сейчас должны появиться отливки айрес(я должен был получить заветную коробочку вчера, но :() собственно по ним и вопрос...хотя сейчас уже без разницы. По поводу  положительных рецензий, уж не знаю на кого грешить рецензентов или производителей, но когда отдаешь полторы шутки, а получаешь не то что ожидал, в плане качества литья(не скажу что брак, но...), как-то чувствуешь себя не комфортно. Сейчас был вопрос о двух тысячах рублей(хе-хе, личный моральный предел), вобщем ждем-с...
Максим

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!
Вообщем, лучше поздно чем никогда - модель Ла-11 до меня дошла, ура! 
Отлито всё из смолы кремового цвета, заботливо разложено в пакетики по группам(кокпит, вмг, шасси и т.д.), инструкция аж на двух листках, из приятных мелочей маска для остекления, из неприятных и не мелочей кромки на козырьке опять завалены :-(, хотя на мастере изображенном в инструкции всё нормально. Декали для приборов нет. Пока удалось оценить только качество литья, всё достаточно неоднозначно: всё аккуратно и четко, кромки острые, НО на многих деталях, у которых есть тонкие участки встречаются мелкие пузырьки, в моём экземпляре пострадали места на верхней поверхности крыла над нишами шасси и закрылками, створки шасси, задняя кромка горизонтального оперения, на последней около двадцати мелких пузырей :-(

Литьевые блоки ещё не снимал, поэтому пока твердая 4 с плюсом.

Максим

----------


## Baiji

Было бы очень интересно взглянуть на фото!

----------


## kfmut

Приветствую!

Я постараюсь в течении недели собрать всё на скотче и ПВА, а потом сделаю фотки. Если что-то нужно отдельно отснять, говорите... Ещё попробую по чертёжикам глянуть...

Максим

----------


## Baiji

Спасибо!

А где собственно, можно приобрести данный продукт?

----------


## kfmut

Я по знакомству брал... На скейле появилась новость, что модели доступны в "мире моделиста" по 2300 рубликов.

----------


## Baiji

> На скейле появилась новость, что модели доступны в "мире моделиста" по 2300 рубликов.


На сайте ихнем нет даже намёка на Scale Bureau:
http://www.mirmodelista.ru/

----------


## MAX

В субботу, точно Ла-9 и Ла-11 завезли в "Мир Моделиста". 
Так же, при желании, можно преобрести эти модели на клубе у производителя (или с ним договориться). Он там регулярно бывает.
И еще одна поправочка. Модели Ла-9 и 11 льются не в Чехии. Все делается в Москве. В Чехии делались только Як-9 от "Скейл Бюро".

----------


## kfmut

> Модели Ла-9 и 11 льются не в Чехии. Все делается в Москве.


Так а кто им льет-то? неужели неомега? :-D

----------


## MAX

Нет, не НеОмега. Есть хорошие люди в своем отечестве. :Wink:

----------


## kfmut

> те кто этим занимается, Косачев, Мальков, Козырев, Миссиор, МастерКлуб, НеОмега и так далее


Подскажите для общего развития, Мальков и Миссиор это что за товарищи?

----------


## kfmut

> Нет, не НеОмега. Есть хорошие люди в своем отечестве.


Пойду затачивать паяльник и греть утюг :-D

----------


## Nazar

> Подскажите для общего развития, Мальков и Миссиор это что за товарищи?


Dmold и Miniarm соответственно.

----------


## kfmut

Так, я сейчас постараюсь высказаться без мата...
Вообщем, сильно похоже, что при отливке нижней половинки крыла на моей модели края формы не были полностью сведены(!), в результате чего по передней кромке образовался излишек толщины профиля крыла, доходящий по центру детальки до 1.5мм, к законцовкам он сходит в ноль... знаю что описал сложно, но фотки кинуть пока не могу. Поэтому, СМОТРИТЕ то что покупаете, единственный визуальный признак этого безобразия - это толстый слой смолы в нишах, а не тонкая плёночка!

----------


## kfmut

> Dmold и Miniarm соответственно.


спасибо, буду знать...

----------


## kfmut

Доброго времени суток!

Вчера нашёл маленько времени для сравнения модельки Ла-11 с чертежами(вчера же написал отчёт, но компьютерный глюк уничтожил все результаты :-(, это вторая попытка... ). Сравнивал с чертежами из "Армады", которым поди уже лет 15-ть, есть ещё более древние из МК, но те совсем кривые, также недавно появиласть книжка по поздним "лавкам" в серии Militaria, но графики из неё я не видел...

Докладываю: модель однозначно делалась по чертежам из "армады", но с некоторыми изменениями, во-первых, значительно увилечен по хорде РН на 2-2.5мм, что по всей видимости является правильным, т.к. при сравнении чертежей с фото РН у меня практически всегда выпадал, во-вторых, изменена форма сдвижной части фонаря в плане, в чертежах она прямоугольная, на модели она сужается к задней части, что также является правильным если сравнивать с фотографиями, однако тут есть проблемка, части рельс( по которым двигался фонарь), расположенные под неподвижной частью остекления никак не показаны, а они вместе c уступом в этом месте достаточно заметны, в-третьих, есть несколько более мелких отличий, которые я прокомментировать не берусь, отсутствует стреловидность задней кромки самого стабилизатора(место навески руля высоты), из-за этого руль высоты имеет чуть большую хорду, длина закрылков чуть больше(за счёт расстояния между внутренними секциями закрылков левого и правого полукрыльев), есть какая-та странность с отношением диаметра кока и внутреннего диаметра кольца капота, если глядеть на фото, то я думаю, что кок в диаметре должен быть чуть больше. Возвращаясь к сути, фюзеляж ложится в четрежи отлично, с крылом всё ОК, киль, элероны - ОК. SB молодцы!

И немного общих наблюдений: мелкие пузыри ВЕЗДЕ и их МНООООГО, расшивка можно сказать только намечена, стенки кабины лишены практически любых деталей(есть только блок переключателей на правом борту), нет ни стрингеров, ни шпангоутов, закабинное пространство также интерьером не блещет, отсутствуют метки для установки кокпита. Вообщем, места для того чтобы приложить руки и голову присутствуют.

Завтра будет возможность глянуть крыло от другой модели, на предмет косяка описанного парой постов выше, о результатах доложу. У меня как результ нарушено поперечное V крыла, из-за чего есть проблема с установкой ниши шасси, ну и удалить лишнию смолу будет достаточно сложно...

Максим

----------


## kfmut

Добрый вечер!

Обещанные фотки(извиняюсь за качество, шёл второй час ночи)...

из-за проблем с крылом пока собран только кокпит:





прицел отсутствует по причине отсутствия оного в моём наборе, на верхушке РУС пузырёк, поэтому она тоже отсутствует, зато есть 4(!) посадочных места для ручек перезарядки пушек, видимо, в наследство от девятки, ручки даны по типу механической перезарядки на ранних лагах(в наборе их у меня одЫн), есть вопрос по креслу, т.к. в "армаде" на схеме показано другое, фото родного я не нашёл... никакого намёка на деталь, изображающую рамку бронестекла за пилотом, нет :-(

теперь, видимо, только о грустном...

косяк с козырьком фонаря: первая фотка, способ-место замера, вторая - результат(кромки отсутствуют)



первая фотка, излишки смолы на нижней части крыла, вторая фотка, толщина смолы в нишах, скорее всего будут проблемы с установкой самой ниши, т.к. она упрётся в верхнюю половинку крыла, третья и четвёртая фотки, пузырьки :-(



в субботу поглядел крыло от другой модели, из проблем с литьём - только пузыри, поперечное V точно такое как у меня, видимо общая болезнь, нехватает примерно 5 градусов, из-за этого плохая стыкуемость с зализами на фюзеляже, однозначно надо гнуть(если у кого есть опыт борьбы с такой проблемкой, делитесь :-) )

----------


## kfmut

"блеск и нищета", точнее нищита и блеск, стенки кабины лысые, движок симпатичный, но практически его видно не будет...



Пока особого желания точить и гнуть крыло нет, поэтому пока, видимо, всё... Если есть пожелания или предложения высказывайтесь...

Максим

----------


## Baiji

Всё. Финиш.

----------


## Baiji

Позже пересниму "нормально"
Нужно матрицу чистить

----------


## Red307

> Всё. Финиш.


Это тот, который 9 лет назад был куплен?

----------


## Baiji

> Это тот, который 9 лет назад был куплен?


Он самый :)

----------


## Red307

Сильно...))

----------

